
Various species of ants engage in some kind of agriculture (2016) - vezycash
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2016/11/25/503069741/who-invented-agriculture-first-it-sure-wasnt-humans
======
vezycash
Summary: Ants are farmers just like humans. They plant crops and rear other
insects.

Ants have been farming for millions of years. Farming in Humans only began
12,000 years ago.

Crop farming ants not only plant seeds, they fertilize them with their own
poop. So they are intentional seed planters unlike squirrels.

Insect farming ants rear mealybugs for their honeydew - like Humans keep bees
for honey.

~~~
maxxxxx
This stuff really makes you wonder about how evolution works. Is it really
just random mutations that survive better or do even ants pass some level of
knowledge to their children?

